# The EN World FREE Roleplaying Art Request Thread



## Knightfall (May 9, 2011)

So, I think it's time for a new art request thread. Unlike the previous thread, I'm thinking this thread should be for just about anything RPG related.

Members can request art for characters, monsters, cityscapes, dungeon settings, vehicles, holy symbols, heraldry, and as well as cartography. And it isn't just for fantasy art. It can be for anime, science fiction, super heroes, horror, toon, film noir, and anything else.

The thread will be a free-for-all, yet there isn't a guarantee that an artist will choose to do your request. In fact, there is never a guarantee that any artist will volunteer their services. It is completely the choice of EN World's member artists as to whether or not they will participate.

It is meant as a tool to inspire both gamers and artists.

Have fun with it,

Knightfall


----------



## Meatboy (May 9, 2011)

Great Idea it will be interesting to see not only what people ask for but what the artists will end up doing with it. I know that for myself outside of monster or character art I have little experience with stuff like architecture or landscapes so it will be a ride for sure!


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2011)

Great idea, Knightfall. I wish I was an artist so I could contribute. Unfortunately, my talent for art is sorely lacking.


----------



## Stumblewyk (May 9, 2011)

Well, hell.  Since it's a free-for-all, I'll just make a (humble) request.

I've got 2 PCs in the 4e Dark Sun game that I'm currently running that I absolutely LOVE.  One player is playing a savagely feral halfling monk - a tornado of fist, claws, and teeth.  The other is playing a mentally challenged pseudo-pacifist half-giant fighter.  The half-giant refuses to kill.  Will pummel something into unconsciousness and then turn away from it, while the halfling wants nothing more than to rip, tear, and destroy.

They're leashed to each other.  The halfling is supposed to "savage-up" the half-giant, while the half-giant calms the feral halfling down.  Either that, or they're both supposed to kill each other.  To the templar's dismay however, they work well together, having formed a strange bond in the pits of Nibenay.

I'd LOVE for an artist to draw the halfling P'awk perched on the half-giant Basajaun's shoulders, with the leash running from P'awk's ankle to Basajaun's chest.

And not too make too many requests...my half-giants look like enormous, bulky, monstrous humans, not goliaths.

My enormous thanks, to whoever, if anyone, decides to take this up.


----------



## Knightfall (May 10, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Great Idea it will be interesting to see not only what people ask for but what the artists will end up doing with it. I know that for myself outside of monster or character art I have little experience with stuff like architecture or landscapes so it will be a ride for sure!






Rhun said:


> Great idea, Knightfall. I wish I was an artist so I could contribute. Unfortunately, my talent for art is sorely lacking.



I felt the old thread had gone as far as it could. It was time to start fresh with a wider-ranging concept. Plus, since this thread is for maps too, I can use my CC2 Pro knowledge to help others. 

Within reason, of course.


----------



## Knightfall (May 12, 2011)

I do have a request...

I'd someone to draw a town square set in a fantasy city. There should be a "trade day" feel to the square.

However, the idea is completely open for interpretation. Races, animals, layout, etc., are all up to the individual artist.

The image will be for a new Yahoo! Group I've created...

the-town-square : The Town Square: A Haven for D&D Fans

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Meatboy (May 12, 2011)

For Stumblewyk







Your Half and Half so to speak. Hope you like it! 
And here's to the first finished request to the new thread! HUZZAH!


----------



## Blastin (May 12, 2011)

very nice meatboy. What do you use? Digital?


----------



## Meatboy (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the praise guys! 

[MENTION=4989]Blastin[/MENTION]
Yeah I used an old version of photoshop and my aged, yet reliable, wacom tablet.


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Thanks for the praise guys!
> 
> [MENTION=4989]Blastin[/MENTION]
> Yeah I used an old version of photoshop and my aged, yet reliable, wacom tablet.





You do good work, Meatboy! And I like the "old school D&D" feel of your drawing.


----------



## Blastin (May 13, 2011)

I have a banner of the Red Hand, from the Red Hand of Doom, that I could throw up if anyone is interested...


----------



## arydious (May 14, 2011)

*Request*

Hello i have been searching for a while for someone to possible draw some things for me. I have created some races for my campaign, but i lack the artistic ability to draw them out well. Most of my players are very visual people so just a description would be an injustice. Ill list them in order of need the fastest. I do understand this is completely volunteer and it is still up to the artist if any decide to take this one to tackle it at all.
The first two are races the new races. 
First is a four armed race of people, Basically i picture Goro from Mortal Kombat when i think of them, but with 5 fingers, If its to hard to draw 5 fingers that's fine. They stand anywhere from 6-8ft tall, They are either bald or have a small braid. They have tribal tattoos on their body identify what role they are on society. The tattoos differ mainly just by color. They are generally fighters.

The Second race is a race of Humanoid dog men, they generally stand 4-6 ft tall, I picture the dog heads that the Ancient Egyptian had on their people, But this one i am really lax on, i preferably want the ears to be pointed up though. As for body, i don't care if it is covered in fur or not, these people tend to be spell casters.

These are the most important for me, the next two are not as important to me, just a preference.

A race of birdman, my image comes from pterodactyls, They always have light armor, can hold up to 6 spears on their vest to attack with or throw, Have three fingers and opposable thumb at the end of the wing. 

Finally just an extremely dark female, Main villain of a campaign sort of evil, but basically emperor palpatine evil. The mastermind. Her main class is Psion/Thrallherd.

Thanks in advance, I know this is a lot of stuff i just posted. If you have further questions please contact me here or email me at toddc[MENTION=73099]Live[/MENTION].com

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## Saba Taru (May 14, 2011)

arydious said:


> The Second race is a race of Humanoid dog men, they generally stand 4-6 ft tall, I picture the dog heads that the Ancient Egyptian had on their people, But this one i am really lax on, i preferably want the ears to be pointed up though. As for body, i don't care if it is covered in fur or not, these people tend to be spell casters.




I took a crack at the Dog Men.  Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## arydious (May 14, 2011)

Thanks so much Saba Taru, It is better than i could have imagined, I didnt even mention they like gems and the staff that one has, i exactly something i pictured for them. Thanks so much it is more than perfect, Ill make sure and credit you when i show the PC's in my campaign the dog people.


----------



## arydious (May 16, 2011)

Hey Saba Taru, want to give me other two, a try?

Thanks


----------



## Saba Taru (May 17, 2011)

arydious said:


> Hey Saba Taru, want to give me other two, a try?
> 
> Thanks




Sure.  Give me a few days.  Work has me traveling this week, so free time is less than predictable.

And thanks, guys, for the kind words.  


[EDIT] They just booked the rest of my nights for a last minute proposal session.  It'll be Saturday before I have any play time.  The things we do to pay the bills...  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## arydious (May 17, 2011)

Thanks, i really dig how you did my Dog men, so i am really looking forward to seeing the Four armed men, and the Evil Lady


----------



## Meatboy (May 19, 2011)

@ Knightfall
I am going to give your town square scene a fair shake, but I warn you I may rage quit in frustration. I am not very experienced at scene drawing so we'll see where this leads.


----------



## Knightfall (May 19, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> @ Knightfall
> I am going to give your town square scene a fair shake, but I warn you I may rage quit in frustration. I am not very experienced at scene drawing so we'll see where this leads.



No worries, Meatboy.

Interpret it however you like. Let the creative juices flow.


----------



## Saba Taru (May 21, 2011)

arydious said:


> First is a four armed race of people, Basically i picture Goro from Mortal Kombat when i think of them, but with 5 fingers, If its to hard to draw 5 fingers that's fine. They stand anywhere from 6-8ft tall, They are either bald or have a small braid. They have tribal tattoos on their body identify what role they are on society. The tattoos differ mainly just by color. They are generally fighters.




Here's my stab at the four-armed race.  I'll post the villain as soon as she stops being a right witch.


----------



## Blastin (May 21, 2011)

damn. Very nice work Saba!


----------



## Saba Taru (May 21, 2011)

arydious said:


> Finally just an extremely dark female, Main villain of a campaign sort of evil, but basically emperor palpatine evil. The mastermind. Her main class is Psion/Thrallherd.




I'm not really very happy with this one, but I figured I'd post it before I got mad enough to delete the files from my computer entirely.  Here's hoping that if you can't use it, someone else can.  

(And thank you, Blastin.  Very nice of you to say.  )


----------



## arydious (May 25, 2011)

Saba Taru, I think both are amazing, the four arm race is way better than i could have imagined, you made them look really humble and thats exactly how i have made them to be. The Lady i Really like as well, I do not see why you don't like it, but i always do hear we are our own worst critics. You do amazing work sorry it took me so long to get back on here, my comp just died on me. 

I may ask of you, and most likely i will ask of your services in the future, you seem to do all the art better than i can even imagine it. 

Thanks So Much!!


----------



## arydious (May 25, 2011)

Also do not worry about the delay, it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2011)

Saba Taru said:


> I'm not really very happy with this one, but I figured I'd post it before I got mad enough to delete the files from my computer entirely.  Here's hoping that if you can't use it, someone else can.



Saba, what program do you use to create your artwork? I'm assuming your creating art digitally, correct?


----------



## Saba Taru (May 26, 2011)

Knightfall said:


> Saba, what program do you use to create your artwork? I'm assuming your creating art digitally, correct?




Correct.  Everything I do is digital now, and I tend use a combination of programs.  The combination varies depending on what kind of image i need (since they're all good for different things).  These were done using Poser, Painter, and Photoshop.


----------



## Kzach (May 26, 2011)

Ok, I've been searching for a long time for the perfect picture for one of my favourite PC's and am yet to find anything even close so I figure what the hey, I'll try my luck here!

First off I'll give a description of his look, and then I'll add in some history and personality to give a sense of the character. I sblocked it simply for convenience because it’s quite a long post. Also, much thanks to whomever can do the character justice 

*Description*

[sblock]The character is called Manus of the Blade. That's his mercenary name. His real name is Domanus Ne Plata. He's the first-born son of a very powerful, very rich noble family with royal blood (they don't currently hold the throne, although not for lack of trying). He was groomed by his father to be the future king. Manus, however, preferred wine, women, song, and sword-play.

Because of this, he has a strong air of nobility about him and commands respect simply through his stance, demeanour and speech. Because of his history, however, he appears somewhat bedraggled and unkempt.

When travelling open roads, he tends to cover his armor and weapons with a dirty, brown hessian robe and wields a sturdy staff. He lets the cowl of his thick woollen cloak cover his face. He will use his staff against enemies he feels aren't a big threat but once he faces a serious opponent, he will tear off his robes and cloak, don his heavy oaken shield and draw his over-sized bastard sword.

Although he wears high-quality plate-mail and uses well-crafted weaponry, and although he keeps them all in good condition, they nevertheless bear the scars of many hard-won victories. He is a grizzled warrior, not a fighter. He purposefully takes on the biggest, meanest, baddest enemy in a group, and carves a path through any foes that stand between him and his target.

Despite his relative youth, at only 23, his thick, black, shaggy beard, blood-stained gear, sweat, blood and oil stink, unkempt, long, black and knotted hair and bear-like stature make him appear more like 33. He has broad shoulders, a barrel-chest and a grin that scares young women and makes even hardened mercenaries think twice about attacking him.

Because of his mercenary life, he lives on the road, only taking an inn room when he passes through major cities in order to take advantage of the baths, and then the brothels, and then the ale-houses (in that order), before moving on to the next mercenary job.

The only thing he carries that harkens back to his former life of comfort and nobility, is a smallish besagew that depicts the insignia of his house, Ne Plata. The insignia is an upside down pentagram of silvery lines on a black enamel background. He carries this as an amulet about his neck instead of on his armour and covers it underneath a putrid, stained and torn surcoat of some random foe that he tore it off.

He has piercing eyes the colour of a bright blue sky with the sun full overhead. His face is squarish with a thick brow, high and sharp cheekbones, and a small boulder for a jaw. Should he bother to shave and bathe, however, he is quite handsome and despite all his troubles, is always ready with a hearty laugh, a warm slap on the back, and an encouraging tankard (or ten) of ale to share.[/sblock]

*History*

[sblock]Having a half-brother bastard who looked almost identical to him, Manus would often swap places with his brother in order to do his brother's duties, and vice versa. This was a mutually beneficial arrangement because it meant Manus could double-up on his sword-play practice (or go brothel-crawling), whilst his half-brother gained the benefit of an education in diplomacy, politics, arithmetic and other studies his stature would not normally afford him.

Just after his eighteenth birthday, when his father was beginning to crack down on him for avoiding his responsibilities and was considering sending him off to the kingdom’s capital for some court interaction, goblins from the hills were being unusually active and threatening farms under his father’s aegis. His half-brother was to be sent on a patrol under the command of his father’s man-at-arms, in order to test his battle-skills and quell any goblin resistance.

This was perfect timing for Manus. They were already in their alternate positions and with Manus wearing his half-brother’s plate-mail and helm, nobody would be able to tell the difference. Besides which, Manus was far and away the better swordsman.

Along the way, Manus distinguished himself in combat and quickly became a valued member of the sortie. Tracing the goblins back to their camp, the man-at-arms proceeded to systematically obliterate the goblin resistance. They killed every male goblin and rounded up the females and children into a circle. The command was then given to slaughter the remaining goblins.

It was here that something inside Manus snapped. In his mind he knew that these were goblins. They were born evil and corrupt. The children would grow to adults and become a threat again. But in his heart, he simply couldn’t kill a defenseless, cowering crowd of goblin mothers and their children. And he couldn’t stand by and let anyone else do it either.

And so he took a stand and halted the order, revealing himself as Domanus Ne Plata. It was here that the man-at-arms smiled as if he’d known all along and was waiting for just this opportunity. The men were all loyal to the man-at-arms and more importantly, loyal to Manus’ father. Manus’ father had long been disappointed in his son’s actions, and since he had a ready replacement in his half-brother, he didn’t particularly care if he lost one useless son.

The order was given to cut the goblins down, and if Manus stood in their way, him as well. Alone, Manus fought off ten experienced warriors in order to defend the goblins. Within moments, he had cut their numbers in half. Realising that the superior warrior held the field, the man-at-arms scowled at him and told him that his father would hunt him to the ends of the earth for his betrayel.

Beaten, bloody, battered and emotionally broken from the realisation of his father’s callousness and evil, he stumbled out of the forest alone and wandered for days until finally ending up in a run-down, road-side tavern. He sold off the unneccessary items he was carrying, tore off any identifying regalia, burnt it, and then proceeded to drink himself into a stupor.

A couple of days passed in this manner until late into a quiet night at the tavern, a drunken brute tried to rape the lone tavern wench who was cleaning up after the night’s revellry. Barely conscious, Manus watched the violence unfold before him, constantly telling himself not to get involved, that it would risk exposing himself, that it was just a tavern whore anyway… after breaking the guy’s arm in half and kicking half his teeth into the back of his throat, Manus had a sudden moment of clarity and realised his true purpose in life: to protect those who couldn’t protect themselves![/sblock]


----------



## tecnowraith (Jun 1, 2011)

I like to see two different and separate artwork of a wild west character, The character is a China-man who's also a drunken boxer. The character is the average height of the ethnic group, martial arts build and the poses I want is of the drunken boxing style in both pics but one pic is in traditional clothes of 1880's china with the long ponytail. The other pic will bill in western clothes with either a long coat or trench-coat, with no ponytail but long hair in the back. If can you mix some Chinese style clothes into the western outfit, that would be cool.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 2, 2011)

I need a key NPC done for my campaign.  He's gonna be around for a while.  In reality, he's a lich, but he's got a change self (seeming) on him that makes him look more like a man.

He's a fantasy NPC, but he lives in a wild-west style tent-town.  He is the town ruler (but no one knows he's a lich), and acts as the blacksmith.

Wirey, tough, with muscles like ropes around a skinny body, wears canvas pants, no shirt, and a blacksmiths apron.  Pale-reddish skin covers his face and shoulders (from the anvil's heat) he has a shock of scraggly light blonde, almost white hair.  Sharp, strong, reflective blue eyes (like Stephen King's Roland) but watery with red sagging bottom eyelids like old people get.  He has a psychotic look in his eyes like he's about to go absolutely mad.

A crazy grin with what looks like too many teeth in his mouth.

He should look in his mid-fiftys. And weather beaten.

I hope this isnt' asking too much.


----------



## Meatboy (Jun 3, 2011)

Work hit me hard last week but I am working on stuff. Here is a preview of Town Square scene for knightfall.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 4, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Work hit me hard last week but I am working on stuff. Here is a preview of Town Square scene for knightfall.



Thanks for giving it a try. Take your time with it.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 7, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Work hit me hard last week but I am working on stuff. Here is a preview of Town Square scene for knightfall.




It's certainly a neat start.  I am interested in seeing the final image too!


----------



## Meatboy (Jun 16, 2011)

So here is the final pic of the village square scene. 






It took longer than I thought it would and I liked trying something new. Hope you like it too!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello!

I would love to have a good picture for my Living Pathfinder Character, he's a half-elf ranger-woodsman type, he doesn't wear armor and carries a bow and a sword, In his background I said that his elven family hunted him down for being different, so I always pictured him as having a kind of haunted look to him, with a small scruffy looking beard like he hasn't shaved for a week or so, is how I always picture him.

If you could draw him that'd be great! you can change the appearance if he's too tough to draw, as well, I don't need it to be perfect, just better than what I could find on google 

Thanks!
GM


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Jun 22, 2011)

*Half-elf ranger*

Here is a stab at the half-elf ranger.   As I worked on it, It sort of lost the half-elven nature.  Originally it had some better cheekbones to give the more elven look...  But I still like it.  Worse case, its a just a human ranger...






Karlson the Red


----------



## Meatboy (Jun 26, 2011)

For Kzach
This is his human fighter, Manus the Blade.






Enjoy!


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Jun 27, 2011)

*Take on the Blacksmith Lich*

Ok, here is my stab at the Balcksmithing Lich.  Hope you like it....






Please let me know what you think.

Karlson the Red


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 29, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> So here is the final pic of the village square scene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks so much!

Here it is on the Yahoo! Group...

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/the-town-square/


----------



## Meatboy (Jun 29, 2011)

Glad you like it. I really needed a few more hours to finish it up better but I honestly just got tired of drawing the little people...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Glad you like it. I really needed a few more hours to finish it up better but I honestly just got tired of drawing the little people...



No worries!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is something I whipped up with the new version of HeroMachine...







The character's name is Dandus. If any one wants to digitally color him, I'd like to see the result. Or, he can serve as inspiration for anyone who needs a character.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Meatboy (Aug 11, 2011)

Ta Da!!!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 12, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> Ta Da!!!



That is awesome!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 12, 2011)

Give this one a try if you like!






There's no name for this character. It's just a crazy alien I whipped up with HM3.

Add anything to it you like.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 12, 2011)

This character's name is Amber...






I'm thinking the genre should be pulp-fantasy noir.


----------



## Meatboy (Aug 12, 2011)

here's the alien guy!






may not be able to get to the other one :S


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 13, 2011)

Meatboy said:


> here's the alien guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice interpretation.

And don't worry about the other one.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2011)

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would love to have a good picture for my Living Pathfinder Character, he's a half-elf ranger-woodsman type, he doesn't wear armor and carries a bow and a sword, In his background I said that his elven family hunted him down for being different, so I always pictured him as having a kind of haunted look to him, with a small scruffy looking beard like he hasn't shaved for a week or so, is how I always picture him.
> 
> ...



[MENTION=82765]GandalfMithrandir[/MENTION]

I did this interpretation of your character in Heromachine 3 using [MENTION=20170]Karlson_the_red[/MENTION]'s version as my guide. The scruffy facial hair options for HM3 aren't great, so I left him clean-shaven. Perhaps "someone else" could tweak it, add a bow on his back, and give it some color. 






Regardless, I hope you like my interpretation.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2011)

I just finished this version of one of the iconic characters from my World of Kulan campaign setting. Dabuk Tigerstorm is a half-elven ranger/urban ranger. Both his father and grandfather are famous in his homeland. He co-leads a group of adventurers, known as the Companions, with his half-cousin, Bactra Redwind -- an elven wizard.






Dabuk is a bit jaded. His mindset is like that of an old warrior who has seen too much battle and death. His mother was killed by ogres when he was just a boy and the experience has made him ruthless when dealing with such brutes.

Anyone who wants to color this image or use it to create a unique interpretation is free to do so. This is meant as inspiration for all. Bactra will get "heromachined" and posted tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 14, 2011)

And here is Bactra...






While Dabuk is moody and dark, Bactra is jovial and fun-spirited. He grew up poor, for an elf. His father is a tailor. He has a fondness for human women.

Bactra has a possum familiar named Spot.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 15, 2011)

Okay, now for an official request...

I have a roleplaying concept I've been toying with for several years. It is called Project: Phoenix. Here is its Facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/projectphoenixrpg

Project: Phoenix is a "sexy" superspy-thriller setting. The best way for me to describe it is as a cross between Danger Girl and a cartoon series called Clone High. That's the simple explanation.

Now, what I need is a organizational symbol. The one that I have on there now is a placeholder image that I found online. The campaign concept needs something more official.

Artists are free to interpret the Facebook page anyway they want, and I'll add any and all the symbol artwork to the Facebook page. I'll likely let the page's membership choose which image should be the official logo of Project: Phoenix.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 5, 2011)

I need a picture of a human woman with long black hair in some sort of cultist outfit. If possible, the cultist's robe would be blue.

However, I will be happy with a DnD-style illustration of a human woman not in armor, not casting a spell, and not serving drinks.


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a picture of cultist I am using in one of my games.  In my Greyhawk game, she is a priestess of Therasdun.  She has a high degree of Chr and actually managed to seduce one of the player's characters. Imagine his surprise...

Hope it works for ya.








Karlson the Red


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, here is the same priestess in her Blue period...








Karlson the Red


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Please make me a Ratling or Nezumi racial character.  Dual wielding a whip in one hand and flintlock pistol in the other.  Indiana Jones inspired.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also, one of my favorite characters I played was a Paladin Gnome named Flinty, and his faithful riding mount, a Riding Dog named Shecky.

If you are so inclined, here is how I picture the two...

Flinty is a typical Gnome, with a very large nose.  If you are familiar with the MMO Everquest (the first one), I picture him how those Gnomes looked.  He wears Golden Full Plate Armor.  The Helmet has white wings on ear section.  The helmet visor can be up or down, but if it is down, his nose is so big it doesn't go down all the way and his nose sticks out of it.  He also has a mustache.

He would be wielding a Lance and Shield.  He is  a Paladin of Garl Glittergold, so his shield would have his emblem (which is basically just a shiny lump of a  rock).

He would be riding his steed Shecky.

Shecky is a Riding Dog, and he is a medium sized shaggy dog.  I picture him like Barklay from Seasame Street:






Except all white.  No armor or barding, just a saddle.  The fur on his head covers his eyes (like the pic above).  So it is funny seeing him charge into battle, like he can't see where he is going with all that fur.

If you could create this, it would be great.


----------



## Meatboy (Sep 9, 2011)

RigaMortus2 said:


> Please make me a Ratling or Nezumi racial character.  Dual wielding a whip in one hand and flintlock pistol in the other.  Indiana Jones inspired.




hope this works!


----------



## Gray Lensman (Sep 13, 2011)

A Good Looking (as in yowza!) female Half-Orc (don't care about skin tone but no warts, bumps, ect) with smallish tusks.

Character is Barbarian 2 / Rogue 3 / Fighter 4 / Ranger 3

Rages with her great sword when not shooting people with her bow.


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Sep 15, 2011)

A rough run for the gnome paladin.  Still trying to tighten it up a bit more and I am not happy with the background...  I will keep pondering it...









Karlson the red


----------



## Karlson_the_red (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok, here is a quick take on the Hot Half-orc - going for Yowza....

Let me know what you think...








Karlson the red


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2014)

Bringing this thread back to life. Yes? No?


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2014)

*Pat Patriot*
(Character created by Charles Biro, Bob Wood, and Reed Crandall)
Source: Public Domain Super Heroes

_Image created with HeroMachine 3_


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 3, 2014)

*Black Hood (MLJ)*
(Character created by Harry Shorten and Al Camy.)
Source: Public Domain Super Heroes

_Image created using HeroMachine 3._


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2016)

For those artists who might be interested in trying a little alternative B5-inspired art, see this thread over on The Piazza: http://www.thepiazza.org.uk/bb/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15525

*How would you draw the Babylon 5 races for a fantasy world?*


----------

